# Weird Noise Outside...



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi its night here and theres this odd animal making noise outside. I can hear flapping and chirping/squeaking and clicking. I'm thinking its a bat? Just wondering what it is, what do you think. I've heard it 2 nights in a row now.:|


----------



## BigPOPPA (Nov 27, 2010)

No idea, sorry.

Might help to elaborate on what your hearing, what kinda squeaking and clicking/chirping?
Might also help if you add where abouts your located.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 27, 2010)

Flying Fox = fruit bat - very common here at the moment because the eucalypts are flowering. If you have any fruit trees that are either flowering or the fruit is becoming ripe - mangoes, peaches or anything sweet, they'll be bashing and crashing in the trees, and squabbling all night.

Jamie


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 27, 2010)

It's the devil!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Flying Fox = fruit bat - very common here at the moment because the eucalypts are flowering. If you have any fruit trees that are either flowering or the fruit is becoming ripe - mangoes, peaches or anything sweet, they'll be bashing and crashing in the trees, and squabbling all night.
> 
> Jamie


Ah thanks, I can sleep easy knowing there isnt drop bears surrounding my house  And yes, I have a banksia tree (or something similar) in bloom and we back onto a forest so theres loads of gum trees.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 27, 2010)

Probably if you look outside just as it's getting dark, you may see them flying in their thousands out for the night looking for food. We have a colony near our place and there are about 300,000 animals in it - spectacular at dusk when they all take off. They fly very quietly but are noisy in the trees when feeding.

Jamie


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 27, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Probably if you look outside just as it's getting dark, you may see them flying in their thousands out for the night looking for food. We have a colony near our place and there are about 300,000 animals in it - spectacular at dusk when they all take off. They fly very quietly but are noisy in the trees when feeding.
> 
> Jamie


Yeah I've seen that happen. Its amazing! 
Sorry to anyone who thinks this thread is stupid, I 'm very paranoid and the littlest bump or noise freaks me out for hours :lol:


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 27, 2010)

go outside and look....it usually works


----------



## ramzee86 (Nov 28, 2010)

I had this weird noise like 4 months ago... it sinde like a lion eating something and somrthing suffering,... this continued everynight for like 3 weeks...
te noise however almost resemble a female screamings, and it was coming from the top of the hill... very very weird ? :S


----------



## cement (Nov 28, 2010)

Koalas


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 28, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> Hi its night here and theres this odd animal making noise outside. I can hear flapping and chirping/squeaking and clicking. I'm thinking its a bat? Just wondering what it is, what do you think. I've heard it 2 nights in a row now.:|


 i'm sorry... i'll go back home...


----------



## thals (Nov 28, 2010)

Most likely fruit bats, very common up there. 

I used to have a noise coming from underneath the house that I could never quite work out, it would send the dogs barking mad, no longer hear it anymore, but it used to sound something like the sound you get when you're trying to start a lawnmower up, like a cat's purr but a lot more exaggerated, louder and pi$$ed off...any ideas? :lol: Was definitely some sort of animal running around down there and I'm sure it wasn't a cat...


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 28, 2010)

thals said:


> I used to have a noise coming from underneath the house that I could never quite work out, it would send the dogs barking mad, no longer hear it anymore, but it used to sound something like the sound you get when you're trying to start a lawnmower up, like a cat's purr but a lot more exaggerated, louder and pi$$ed off...any ideas? :lol: Was definitely some sort of animal running around down there and I'm sure it wasn't a cat...



Thats the Drop Bears.... 

Nah, kidding! 
Probably possums? They make a growling noise sometimes...scared the [email protected] out of me the first time I heard it!


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah sounds like a male brush tailed possum


----------



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

ramzee86 said:


> I had this weird noise like 4 months ago... it sinde like a lion eating something and somrthing suffering,... this continued everynight for like 3 weeks...
> te noise however almost resemble a female screamings, and it was coming from the top of the hill... very very weird ? :S


 
We have Koalas around our house, and when they are mating they make a sound similar to your description, lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 28, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> go outside and look....it usually works


 
I tried but I couldn't see anything, but this morning I found 2 hanging from our tree, so yes its bats.
And I had no idea koalas made noises like that? I knew they grunted but I had no idea they make screaming noises.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 28, 2010)

The females scream like babies during mating season...


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 28, 2010)

The female screaming noise may have been an Owl, some of their calls you would swear was a woman being murdered up in the bush.


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 28, 2010)

We have a few that roost in the palm tree outside our balcony (bats) ocassionally
we get one inside. They are not too good at navigating around ceiling fans.


----------



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

TrevorJ said:


> The female screaming noise may have been an Owl, some of their calls you would swear was a woman being murdered up in the bush.



Yes, the Barking owl occasionally lets out ( as described in my field guide ) blood-curdling, human like, wavering, sobbing screams


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 28, 2010)

Barking Owls are actually referred to as 'screaming woman birds' by some people! The late naturalist, David Fleay used to call them that.

Jamie


----------



## harley0402 (Nov 28, 2010)

bats


----------



## Levis (Nov 28, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Barking Owls are actually referred to as 'screaming woman birds' by some people!



Hahaha I remember hearing them when i was young and didn't know anything about birds. I totally freaked out, and couldn't sleep for the rest of the night :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 28, 2010)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Barking Owls are actually referred to as 'screaming woman birds' by some people! The late naturalist, David Fleay used to call them that.
> 
> Jamie


Creepy... :shock:


----------



## Jeffa (Nov 28, 2010)

Man bear pig or yowie.


----------



## Tornacade (Jan 10, 2011)

Gotta watch for those god damn drop bears, lmao.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 10, 2011)

Al gore!


----------

